# Forum Home Renovation Concreting  Concrete Slab Price

## spartan

Guys, just got a quote for my patio slab (from the patio company), for 90sqm of 100mm concrete...$12500...Now there is a section where there will be some fill required - maybe a couple of cubic meters. 
I was expecting a price of about $5000 tops for this slab...That's what I told them...that $137 per sqm is about $85 per sqm more than I would expect to pay.... 
Am I right?

----------


## silentC

That is WAY over the top!! My 100sqm shed slab was about $6400 last year. 
But 90sqm is a huge patio. You could build a small house on that!

----------


## meerkat

> That is WAY over the top!! My 100sqm shed slab was about $6400 last year. 
> But 90sqm is a huge patio. You could build a small house on that!

  Well my pergola hanging off the back is 75sqm. It's not really that big but I have to agree there are some small houses out there. 
Go direct to concreters, I agree with silent, it should be less that that. But watch out there are some dodgy operators out there. :mad:

----------


## silentC

BTW that price didn't include site excavations but covered concrete, steel, sand, formwork, two labourers and half a day of backhoe hire.

----------


## TassieKiwi

To prep, place and finish a slab costs about 550-650/m3 - say $5500 + reasonable on and off site o/heads of 25% max, you shouldn't be paying more than $7k.  ring your local concrete dispatcher - he'lll put you on to someone. :Wink:   
D

----------


## journeyman Mick

Just a few points, maybe the contractor is overcharging, maybe not.... This "couple of cubic metres of fill" that's required, will it require a retaining wall? Compaction? What's the access like for machinery to place it? Is there any other problems that need to be overcome that we don't know about? I did a job a few years back where we had to build a bridge around to the back of a house so that we could get a mini excavator in. The cost of digging out under this pole home, and placing the concrete was about 3 times what it cost to enclose the space and line it. 
Mick

----------


## Sturdee

> Am I right?

  
None of us would know without a lot more details of the scope, access etc for your project. 
Why don't you get a couple of other quotes based on the same specifications for your project ? That way you will be able to select the most appropriate one. You do have proper specifications don't you?  
BTW this same advice would be for your patio roofing query.  
Peter.

----------


## spartan

Guys, thanks for your responses. 
I do have a proper specification for all three projects I'm running at the moment. 
1. patio.
2. concrete
3. pool renovation. 
My queries around the pricing are based on a suspicion that I have that some of the trades people I've dealt see that you live in a big house and they then up the price. The other issue of course is the amount of no shows for quotes in the first place. The problem being what if I only get one quote. 
I've obtained a second quote for the concrete. In this instance I actually increased the size of the concrete area to about 125 sqm. But the overall specs were the same 
100mm thick, Steel - F62, plain finish ready for paving/tiling, 2 metres of fill/compaction. 4 Rolls of Abflex and use of bobcat. $8016 (gst incl). 
I've arranged a third quote which I think will be in the vicinity of the second...so I will have something to work with....

----------


## jonassen

Mate
Get Another Few Quotes $12.500 Way Over The Top
You Are Right It Shoul Be Aroound The $5-6000 Mark
I Am Current In The Same Situation Build A Timber Deck Over A Concrete Slab, Approx 28 M2
I Have Got 4 Quotes
100 Mm Thick Concrete, Steel, Formwork, Platic Barrier
1)$2750.00 Quotes From Floor Plan Only
2)$2220.00 Inspected And Quoted On Site
3)$1950.00 Inspected And Quoted On Site
4)$1150.00 Inspected And Quoted On Site
Regards
Jonassen
Brisbane

----------


## spartan

I ended up getting a few extra quotes..... 
I finally added an extra 30sqm to the work and have got to make it up to be.... 
125 sqm
F72 mesh, 100mm 25 MPA concrete, plastic barrier, plain finish, with half day bob cat.....
Final cash price .....$7300 (about $58 per sqm).

----------


## kekemo

I need to add a concrete slab at the rear of my double garage, it is to store all the timber on.  I will be actually measuring it up tomorrow, have my brother-in-law coming down to set out exactly-square, where to put the footings, so I can start to lay the foundations before I lay the slab.  It is a large project, but I have the cement mixer coming over tomorrow.  I will actually take some photo's tomorrow & start to keep a running telly of what it cost to DIY....
I will have to actually form up the job into sections that I can screed off with out much difficulty...about 20 years ago, hubby & I did a 40X30 shed in 12 10x10 lots, it worked really well then so this time I guess I will be a little slower & will make the sections 4x6....First thing I guess I will have to get delivered is some re-enforcement...will have to go must ring brother & check a few logistics.....Keep tract of me....I will get there!

----------


## silentC

I did a 6x6 carport that way. It takes a long time to mix that much concrete by hand, so I broke it up into 4 3x3 slabs. I don't know if it was necessary or not but I put a strip of expansion foam between each one. I did one in the morning, then pulled the formwork off one side and did the one next to it in the arvo. Then the next two the day after. Probably could have done it quicker by making the slabs larger, but there was no rush and it was easy work  :Wink:

----------


## TassieKiwi

Each to their own.  After slaving away doing several house and shed slabs myself, _watching_ the concrete finishers place and finish my last two was worth twice the few hundred I paid them.  Bliss.  Life is too short to play with that stuff, methinks.  Big truck, concrete finishers, beer.  That's how to do a slab.  Both types!

----------


## LMagic007

My dad used to mix cement in a wheel barrow and lay it himself.

----------


## dng9

i wonder if anyone can tell me what sort of cost /sqm would i be looking at in brisbane for concrete slabs of 100mm thckness?
and what about colorbond roofing replacement?
thanks

----------


## col5555

The next time I have a large slab laid I will engage a concrete testing company to take samples as they pour. There are some grano workers who love to add lots of water to the concrete truck to make it easy for them.

----------

